# 2x2x2 - July 3 - July 9, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 5, 2006)

1. U F D B' D2 L U2 B2 L B2 U B2 R F U R2 U F2 U2 B L' B' L' U R
2. B L' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 L U2 F' R B' D R' B' R B D' B2 U2 F2 R' U'
3. D' F' R F' U2 L2 B R D F R' F' U R' D2 L2 F' U' F L' U' L' F2 D2 L
4. R2 D L' D' B2 L' D' L D R' D2 R D2 L' B D' L B2 D' B U2 F U' L U'
5. D2 F' U' F2 U2 R' F D' L B2 L2 D' F U L U2 L' F2 R' D B2 R F' L' U'


----------

